# Need Frontech Ethernet Card drivers...



## foreveranuj (May 21, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Need help. Where can i locate/download the device drivers for Frontech Ethernet Card 10/100Mbps?

Tried driverguide.com > Negative. There are too many items listed.

I've misplaced the driver floppy that came alongwith the card.

Any help shall be appreciated.

Thanks!
Anuj
Hdyerabad, India
Mobile: 09391358877


----------



## indranilmaulik (May 21, 2005)

Most Frontech Lan card uses realtek chipsets.
so try to find your drivers at : 
*www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloads.aspx


----------



## saROMan (May 21, 2005)

well bro..why donn u try this....Go to add hardware...browse till u get the list of devices ..click on Network Adapters ....click next....when it asks click Install Automatically....and let it search the Net

Well i have tryed this for My Sis 630 Drivers..though it takes a lill time..but u get the drivers thats 4 sure...


----------



## foreveranuj (May 21, 2005)

*?*



			
				saROMan said:
			
		

> well bro..why donn u try this....Go to add hardware...browse till u get the list of devices ..click on Network Adapters ....click next....when it asks click Install Automatically....and let it search the Net
> 
> Well i have tryed this for My Sis 630 Drivers..though it takes a lill time..but u get the drivers thats 4 sure...



Hey thanks for the help dude! But how can I browse the Net for Ethernet Card drivers when the Card is not working in the first place?!!

I guess its a weekend!
Cheers 
Anuj


----------



## saROMan (May 22, 2005)

hahaha..seems that my eyes are not Up to the mark....  .....sorry dude....all i could get is this


----------

